# 2 Disconnects on one Plate



## Milio9548 (Mar 31, 2021)

Mounting two disconnects on one plate is it ok. I thought I read somewhere that motor disconnects can no longer share a mounting plate like top photo. Was asked to put two smaller disco. On bottom photo. On one plate Is this still permitted.


----------



## Milio9548 (Mar 31, 2021)

Milio9548 said:


> Mounting two disconnects on one plate is it ok. I thought I read somewhere that motor disconnects can no longer share a mounting plate like top photo. Was asked to put two smaller disco. On bottom photo. On one plate Is this still permitted.


Just thought I seen a discussion here that doesn’t permit two disconnects on one mounting plate. The first picture was an example of two Disco. On one plate second picture of where I’m mounting two motor disconnects on one plate.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Never heard such a rule. Might be a local thing?


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I don't see why it would matter code wise.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

The Electrical code is not a design manual.


----------



## Milio9548 (Mar 31, 2021)

MotoGP1199 said:


> I don't see why it would matter code wise.


I thought I seen a discussion here and the reason being so the disconnect can be easily identified.


----------



## Milio9548 (Mar 31, 2021)

LGLS said:


> The Electrical code is not a design manual.


Not for design but to be able to identity a motor disconnect so that there is no confusion, everyone I work with says I’m crazy but I know I seen it here somewhere was added to the code in 2019 but I can find it in 430 just wish I would have screen shot it or at least reacted to it so I can find it on my feed, or maybe I just misunderstood. Oh well I’m here to surround myself around professionals so I’m sure someone will correct me. Will post outcome in future post.


----------



## CWL (Jul 7, 2020)

Milio9548 said:


> Not for design but to be able to identity a motor disconnect so that there is no confusion


Why would the disconnect not be clearly marked for the equipment it feeds? Especially on a new install or upgrade....


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

Never heard of such a requirement.
If that was something in the code then is it wrong to mount two disconnects on the same wall?


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Years ago it was common to mount 2 or more disconnects together with nipples then pull wire through one into the next one. You are no longer allowed to do that. 
Maybe that is the rule you are thinking of.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

gpop said:


> Years ago it was common to mount 2 or more disconnects together with nipples then pull wire through one into the next one. You are no longer allowed to do that.
> Maybe that is the rule you are thinking of.


Really? Is this code or just the job specs yoI are working under?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Forge Boyz said:


> Really? Is this code or just the job specs yoI are working under?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Im not good at code references but its to do with separate power sources using a disconnect or breaker panel as a raceway. I presume you can still daisy chain them using the same power source. 

One of the few things i agree with as changing a disconnect that has been used as a raceway sucks.


----------



## Milio9548 (Mar 31, 2021)

gpop said:


> Im not good at code references but its to do with separate power sources using a disconnect or breaker panel as a raceway. I presume you can still daisy chain them using the same power source.
> 
> One of the few things i agree with as changing a disconnect that has been used as a raceway sucks.





Milio9548 said:


> Mounting two disconnects on one plate is it ok. I thought I read somewhere that motor disconnects can no longer share a mounting plate like top photo. Was asked to put two smaller disco. On bottom photo. On one plate Is this still permitted.





gpop said:


> Years ago it was common to mount 2 or more disconnects together with nipples then pull wire through one into the next one. You are no longer allowed to do that.
> Maybe that is the rule you are thinking of.


----------



## Milio9548 (Mar 31, 2021)

Found it


----------



## Milio9548 (Mar 31, 2021)

wiz1997 said:


> Never heard of such a requirement.
> If that was something in the code then is it wrong to mount two disconnects on the same wall?


----------



## Milio9548 (Mar 31, 2021)

Should I separate disconnects


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Milio9548 said:


> Found it



Service disconnects are completely different from equipment disconnects. Rules are different for each. Service disconnect rules do not apply to equipment.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

Not to be argumentative, but the reference is for switchgear.
And equipment mounted in switch gear.
I believe the disconnects are for servicing equipment, not service equipment.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

The code sections you stated said one and two family dwellings. Are these pictures of dwelling units? I never heard of a limited quantity of disconnects on any one frame.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I agree with everyone above. Article 230 is for services. Those discos are for motors not services.


----------



## Milio9548 (Mar 31, 2021)

MotoGP1199 said:


> Service disconnects are completely different from equipment disconnects. Rules are different for each. Service disconnect rules do not apply to equipment.


Thanks got it.


----------



## Milio9548 (Mar 31, 2021)

Complete!


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

FYI think of an MCC center, disconnect time many.

Cowboy


----------



## Milio9548 (Mar 31, 2021)

just the cowboy said:


> FYI think of an MCC center, disconnect time many.
> 
> Cowboy


Thanks


----------



## Malywr (Jan 23, 2018)

Milio9548 said:


> Complete!


Looks good but how did you mount that plate ? 
Weld it to tank? Suspend is on conduct? 
I just can not see, and wonder about mechanical design of plate insulation 

Looks nice and clean


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Malywr said:


> Looks good but how did you mount that plate ?
> Weld it to tank? Suspend is on conduct?
> I just can not see, and wonder about mechanical design of plate insulation
> 
> Looks nice and clean


Look here.


----------



## Malywr (Jan 23, 2018)

joe-nwt said:


> Look here.
> 
> View attachment 155689


Ok now i see 
That was already welded to tank. And he just reused it 
I didn’t notice that
Thank you


----------



## Milio9548 (Mar 31, 2021)

No the beam in the center of the plate was tapped with 1/4 -20 bolts and then tapped 10-32 from disconnects to plate


----------



## Milio9548 (Mar 31, 2021)

Malywr said:


> Looks good but how did you mount that plate ?
> Weld it to tank? Suspend is on conduct?
> I just can not see, and wonder about mechanical design of plate insulation
> 
> Looks nice and clean


That’s how you know it was done right ( it was born there lol😂)


----------

